
Show HN: Plan Thanksgiving dinner and compare prices at 7k grocery stores - vitiell0
https://cooklist.co
======
vitiell0
Hi cofounder at Cooklist here.

Our small team has been working for nearly 2 years to build an one-in-all tool
to make meal planning, grocery shopping and cooking an easy and seamless
experience.

We've aggregated millions of products and recipes that you can add to your
plan and then compare prices and order groceries from grocery stores across
the US.

Thanks for checking out our project, we hope you like it and that it can help
you save some time and money this Thanksgiving.

Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
itroot
Hi! This is a great app!

Is it works only in US?

How do you get actual prices? Is it some kind of scraping, or some other
channels? (If is it not a secret)

Thanks!

